# Why do you want to go to Pakistan



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok so I was just wondering way do you guys (specifically taimur, Sameer, anyone else who got accecpted this year) would go to med school in Pakistan. If you have numbers in the high 800's and low 900's which is really good why don't you just go to a US Medical School. You have a great chance in getting to a top school here. I'm contemplating this becasue I know that graduated from a Pakistani or any foreign med school really sets you back in residency if you want to get into a good one ex. residency in surgery. *So could you guys just like make a list or give an in depth response as to why you choose to go to a Pakistani Med School. and how your prospects for the future look. How does it help you in the future?* I know you might say the time 5 years vs. 8 years but it takes more like 6-7 with taking the USMLE and interviewing for residencies and even that doesn't guarantee a residency. 

* Also if you guys go when do you plan to take your USMLE? which year of schooling? Also do you guys plan to do any research/publications?*

#happy#wink#laugh#angry


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey salam cooldude89,

You're totally right about getting into med. school in the U.S. I think if I tried really hard I could get into a good med. school here, but not without doing a lot of work -- getting really good grades, doing research, getting clinical experience, getting involved in clubs, etc.

I'm not gonna try to say that the best medical schools in Pakistan are close to as good to the best in the U.S. But for me personally, it's a good deal. I haven't been to Pakistan very many times in my life -- and I feel kind of distant from my family/culture. The way I see it is that it's a good chance to get a degree in medicine and kinda get to know the country/the people/my family. Sure the schools over there aren't Harvards or Yales, but all the same many of these schools have been around for decades and are recognized worldwide. They aren't just money-making schemes like many other med. schools these days that are popping up.

I know I'm probably really optimistic about it now and that as soon as I go I'm gonna get that "o crap what have I done" feeling but that's all part of the experience .

It really depends on how you look at the whole thing. If all you're concerned about is medical school, and you're confident in your academic records as well as your ability to do everything that pre-med demands of you in the states, then by all means you should stay in the U.S. Academically speaking, nothing compares to an education attained at a good U.S. school.

If circumstances in my life had been different, and I had been able to visit Pakistan every year to stay in touch with things, I doubt I would have even considered going to med. school there. As this is not the case, I figured going to a reputable med. school there is a good way to pursue my career goals as well as my personal dreams. Also, since I got in through a PTAP seat, it's going to save my parents a lot of money -- $200/year as opposed to around $50,000/year (and that's without consider the cost of undergrad. education which is another 4 years)

As far as residencies go, if you're willing to put in the time/effort and go the extra mile to do electives, do research, and get letters of rec., you can build up a competitive resume for a residency in a good specialty. Personally I'm not super ambitious and I'm not looking to go into surgery. From what I've read/heard, Internal Medicine seems to be right for me but who knows, med. school might change that!

What it comes down to is who you are. If you're looking for the easiest way to get into medicine and get a good residency, I don't think you have the right mindset. It's not easy whether you stay in the States or go to Pakistan. I can't give you much advice regarding residency competition, but from what I've read, it isn't exactly a walk in the park in the States either.

I can't say much about when I want to take the USMLE since I haven't even started going to medical college. I'd like to take it the year I graduate (2013?), but that's something I'll look more into as I start going to school and talking to others that have taken the USMLE/will be taking it w/me and see how things suit me best.

Kind of early for me to know whether I will be doing research/publications. I'd like to. Again, something I can't really give you a definite answer till I reach that stage.

I think prospects for the future are good. I haven't heard of anyone who has tried really hard, gotten good scores, and not gotten a residency here in the U.S. I'm not too worried about not being able to come back, if that's what you mean. If you are worried about that, well, I can't really console you much except to say that a degree in medicine from a reputable school (like a lot of those in Pakistan) will land you a job anywhere in the world.


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

yes i agree with you *Smeer *that's why i m deciding to go and study in Pakistan..i havent been there for seven years i guess a little change would be better...but then as for US the competition is very high...u do your undergrad and waste money on that...and when you apply for medical who knows that you are going to get in...if not you are already in debt of owing for the undergrad you did...but i dunno if you apply to Pak i guess you kind of have hope getting in fur sure...thats if you have good marks...but then again...there are other options awailable too..i m not sure of coming back here or not...it depends..so i guess its up to you to stay here or not.. no one can change ur decision!


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Its simple. Straight A students in the USA have a tough time getting into medical school even. Its incredibly competitive and extremely difficult, not to mention expensive. I know quite a few people who did their pre med at very good universities and got great grades but still ended up going to the Caribbean.

Not to mock the Carib Island schools but from what one of my friends told me (he came to Pakistan medical, got kicked out for failing the prof too many times in first year and then got admitted into the Caribbean) is that the schools in those Islands are simply USMLE - Crash courses. They focus everything basically around Board Review Series books and Kaplan USMLE books, instead of standard text books. So ya they know enough to Pass the USMLE but as for real doctors its not saying much. I mean you do learn most of what you practice in your residency but still.

So for those who arent geniuses, their choice is either Caribbean or Pakistan... Pakistan would be much better.. than some boring Island!


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

wow thats a load of info u guys! lets say i get the oppurtunity to do medicine from harvard or some other really prestigious school, i would definately go there even if it takes 10 years! but i guess the main problem is:
1) its extremely difficult getting into med schools in america
2) this i guess is the main reason: my dads grocery store in new york doesnt generate money to get me through med school in america. and i guess im lucky to say that hes got enuff for my self finance seat here in pakistan!


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

cheap tuition + good education + rockin desi food = #grin


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

u couldnt have put it better#laugh 

halal big mac#wink​


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

maik7upurz said:


> Its simple. Straight A students in the USA have a tough time getting into medical school even... I know quite a few people who did their pre med at very good universities and got great grades but still ended up going to the Caribbean.


wow, that's crazy ! I thought anyone with really good grades could get in _somewhere_ in the U.S. I guess that's reassuring to those (like me) who want to go to Pakistan for med. school but occasionally find themselves double-minded about doing so.



maik7upurz said:


> Not to mock the Carib Island schools but from what one of my friends told me (he came to Pakistan medical, got kicked out for failing the prof too many times in first year and then got admitted into the Caribbean) is that the schools in those Islands are simply USMLE - Crash courses. They focus everything basically around Board Review Series books and Kaplan USMLE books, instead of standard text books. So ya they know enough to Pass the USMLE but as for real doctors its not saying much. I mean you do learn most of what you practice in your residency but still.
> 
> So for those who arent geniuses, their choice is either Caribbean or Pakistan... Pakistan would be much better.. than some boring Island!


From what I've read/heard/researched, I would have to agree (well put) #yes. Except I might add that a lot of those schools, especially those that have recently popped up, have found it a profitable business scheme, whereas a lot of Pakistani schools have been around for decades without the sole purpose of raking in money in exchange for pumping out doctors.


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

yess thats true....but now all the attacks that are happening in Pakistan makes me want to rethink again about going there...any opionions on that?


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

the media really sucks, all ur news suck, fox sucks, cnn sucks, etc. there arent as many attacks as you think and 95% are concentrated in karachi................media only shows u the crummy parts of a country...when we see iraq on tv it looks realy crummy they never show you the parts of the country thats all modernized and stuff

WOOHOO my 100th post!!!!!


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

I dont think anyone would kill themselves in order to hurt you hahaha. There are 160 million people in Pakistan. You have a better chance of getting hurt here in a car accident then by an explosive!


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

hahahaaaa we are talking bout life and death here...ok i get your point but accidents happen..and if ur lucky you wont be there when they happen....so i guess punjab is the safest place of all?


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Its equally safe and dangerous everywhere in Pakistan, just dont expose yourself too much. Dont go to political processions. But its good to keep your eye open.


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

ya ok i guess....


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

dont worry abt things like that......u probably have a greater chance getting hit by a ricksha


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

one more thing...never follow anyone blindly specially be careful with friends. You don't want too extremist or too liberal friends...trust me you will find people who will say speaking english and wearing jeans are haraam and on the other side you will find people who will say there is nothing in Quran which says alcohol is haraam.


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

haahaa neva thought that rickshas could be dangerous what about tangaas...lol...ok really i thought that pakistan is more religious than here...i guess not

i understand the other things....but speaking English HarAM!! what are u talkin about....that does not have anythin to do with Islam


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok so maybe its a lot easier route. But in the end should you go for the easier route which will cost you in the end or the harder route which I'm pretty sure if you really focus gets you in med in America. In the end we will all get crummy residencies even with alot of research/electives and good USMLE scores. The competition increasing by the year. Have you guys thought about maybe I might not get a good residency in the field I wish to go.

Also I'm not sure and I should predict now but I want to get a residency in general surgery can someone tell me if I have any chance at landing a decent general surgery residency in America.

Any prospects on that people???????????????

#angry#angry#angry


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

cooldude89 said:


> Ok so maybe its a lot easier route. But in the end should you go for the easier route which will cost you in the end or the harder route which I'm pretty sure if you really focus gets you in med in America. In the end we will all get crummy residencies even with alot of research/electives and good USMLE scores. The competition increasing by the year. Have you guys thought about maybe I might not get a good residency in the field I wish to go.
> 
> Also I'm not sure and I should predict now but I want to get a residency in general surgery can someone tell me if I have any chance at landing a decent general surgery residency in America.
> 
> ...



http://medstudentz.com/beyond-med-school/477-can-img-get-surgery-residency-us.html#post5304


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

kool_goose2 said:


> haahaa neva thought that rickshas could be dangerous what about tangaas...lol...ok really i thought that pakistan is more religious than here...i guess not
> 
> i understand the other things....but speaking English HarAM!! what are u talkin about....that does not have anythin to do with Islam


 
i know it has nothing to do with Islam but what i was trying to say was that u will encounter all sorts of people and some extremists do make such claims. These are not my believes. From what i remembered from my last trip to pakistan, there were two extremes in pakistan either too religious or too liberal. You are smart enought so u wont have any problem. 

Sorry 4 getting off the thread topic.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Yah, there are these mullah types or people who wear green turbans who are always preaching, specially to you thinking your from a foreign country and you are less religous. Actually these people are either really weird or really nice. I would tend to avoid them though. There are quite a few hafiz of the quran and they tend to ask a lot of questions about alcohol, sex, drugs etc because they are interested for themselves actually. 

Just keep friends who are like yourself and you will be fine


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

cooldude89 said:


> Ok so maybe its a lot easier route. But in the end should you go for the easier route which will cost you in the end or the harder route which I'm pretty sure if you really focus gets you in med in America. In the end we will all get crummy residencies even with alot of research/electives and good USMLE scores. The competition increasing by the year. Have you guys thought about maybe I might not get a good residency in the field I wish to go.
> 
> Also I'm not sure and I should predict now but I want to get a residency in general surgery can someone tell me if I have any chance at landing a decent general surgery residency in America.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say it's "a lot easier route." Getting in and going to a good medical school in Pakistan isn't exactly a walk in the park.

As far as getting into med. school in America, as maik7upurz mentioned early on in this thread, even a lot of straight A students don't get in. I go to UCI at the moment, which is considered a really good school in the area, especially for pre-med. We have over 1,000 Bio Sci/Pre-Med majors this year. Fewer than 200 of those 1,000 remain in the major by their senior year, and even of those, fewer than 50 will actually make it to med. school. It's easy to think that you'll be one of the 50 because you study hard and got good grades in high school and are willing to go "that extra mile." The truth is most of those 1,000 are thinking that same thing.

Even after you get into med. school in the U.S., getting a competitive residency is still really hard. You need to study hard, participate in clinical and research electives, get letters of rec.

You do have a decent shot at getting a residency in surgery. That doesn't mean that by going to med. school in Pakistan, you're assured a residency in surgery. On the same token, you can't say that the reason people don't get residences in surgery are because they completed their medical education in Pakistan. You can if you try, and that means more than just thinking/talking about it...it means actually DOING it.

Personally, I figure that if worse comes to worst, and let's say I don't get a residency where in the specialty I want, there's always family medicine, and for me that's not bad. It would be a great payoff (having spent just $1000 on education) -- with a great starting salary and good hours, and you're still a doctor. I'd love to specialize in a branch of Internal Medicine, but again, I'm perfectly happy with my worst case scenario.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

If your already thinking of residencies in first year, trust me my friend, it will be gone from your mind in a few weeks of starting classes. Its a struggle just to adjust to Pakistan, and medical school as a whole, and an even bigger struggle to pass all these exams. Residency, specialties are the last things on your mind and most people will decide against surgery soon enough. And who says surgery is a good residency, or internal medicine. There are no "good" residencies, the only "good ones" are "good" because they are "tough to get in" because EVERYONE wants them.

If you cant get a certain residency out of Pakistan, you wont be able to get it out of a U.S. based medical school. Just focus for now I'm getting a medical degree and passing the USMLE and then 7 years from now worry about the residency thing!!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Good answer.

In another few weeks all that will be going through your head is how you're gonna study for the next anatomy test.

By the time you've taken steps, which residencies are in demand and which specialties are the highest paying, etc, will all have changed.

Besides, it shouldn't be a surprise to anyone that it's difficult to get a residency in the US. IMG's usually go to med school outside of the US simply because they can't get in to American medical schools. This isn't secret information, so why should they make it easy for you to get a residency of your choice in the end?


This thread isn't so much about 'why we want to go to pakistan,' it's more of why we're having to go to pakistan, and I'm pretty sure everyone's got the same reason so far.


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

oh ok..i will be aware of that thanks for letting me knw


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

my aunt got a residency and she had a 75% on the usmle like a year...she studied from fjmc.....(dont ask me in which step she got that in all ive herd is that she got a 75%) i dont think its as hard as they make it.................

i play cricket with the green turban walay and i speak in english with my little bro..........nobody really cares because the number of amrikis in pakistan especially in the pindi, islamabad and lahore are has greatly increased in the last 5 years...


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

ya i get ur point and will be carefull...its nice to know before how ppl are like...thanks


----------



## pakiboi747 (Oct 31, 2007)

wow this is a good thread and im glad i found it. i just got admitted into Dow and im living in the US right now. i know some people who went to the Caribbeans but I haven't had a chance to talk to them about their experiences(they've just started). im conflicted about whether i should go to Pakistan or the Caribbeans. I've completed almost one and a half years of college here (htown baby) and I want to know more about how you guys and girls in Pakistan are liking it. this is gonna be the biggest decision I have to make in my life. 5 years in a home away form home that's nothing like over here. if you guys could some feedback about how your studies are going so far and/or if you are regretting it in Paki it would be much appreciated.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

I hear the caribbean gets very very boring. Its not really education persay, its a crash course in the USMLE with your main books being USMLE review books so if you go to the caribbean you will most likely have no problem at all passing the USMLE. 

On the other hand in Pakistan you will actually learn about things, many you will never use or need to know but at least you will FEEL like a doctor. I dont know anyone who doesnt feel like they know their stuff after studying in Pakistan, even though its all self study you have plenty of time to cover almost everything and they want you to cover it in SO MUCH DETAIL that its almost funny because no one studies like that but thats how Paki's do it cuz they think it makes them more "educated" blah blah blah. Plus you will be living in your own country there are things to do here.

On the OTHER hand, your only in the caribbean for 2 years and you do just 2 more years in the USA in some hospital and your done. You will pass your steps much quicker too and get a residency much easier then coming from pakistan.

But on the other OTHER hand, you will have to complete the big pre-medical prerequisites to get into the Caribbean, so how much time do you save?? Pakistan is a much longer route though that has to be admitted. 

If your so unsure, why not try a year or 6 months in Medical school in Pakistan? You can always drop out, its not like your losing a LOT of money, lots of foreigners quit because they cant take it. Of course you wont want to be a quitter but its understandable and its much easier to quit now cuz you pay year by year where previously you had to pay for entire 5 years up front!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

pakiboi747 said:


> wow this is a good thread and im glad i found it. i just got admitted into Dow and im living in the US right now. i know some people who went to the Caribbeans but I haven't had a chance to talk to them about their experiences(they've just started). im conflicted about whether i should go to Pakistan or the Caribbeans. I've completed almost one and a half years of college here (htown baby) and I want to know more about how you guys and girls in Pakistan are liking it. this is gonna be the biggest decision I have to make in my life. 5 years in a home away form home that's nothing like over here. if you guys could some feedback about how your studies are going so far and/or if you are regretting it in Paki it would be much appreciated.


Answer to this question is pretty simple. If you can do med school in America, then do it no matter what. That's the best way possible.

If you can't get in to an American medical school, then going through the Caribbean is in my opinion probably just slightly better than going to a Pakistani medical school. Reason being, that you'll still do pre-med before you get into a Caribbean medical school, and trust me, it matters. People who go from high school to Pakistani medical school like a lot of the people out here, are really pretty unintelligent, nor do they learn anything significantly outside of the medical discipline. Worst of all, they can't deal with stressful situations on their own and rely on their parents for everything.

On top of that, going through the Caribbean will still make it easier for you to get a residency that if you go to Pakistani medical school. It's true about what maik7upurs says, that they just floor you through a USMLE crash course whereas in Pakistan you will learn a lot of detailed material, but, once you're in residency, most of that information leaves you either way.

*Residency is where you get the major part of your medical education required for common practice. *Medical school only prepares you for that, it doesn't prepare you to practice. In the end, it won't matter where or how you were taught, because you won't remember any of it unless you're still reading it everyday, and no one has time for that in a residency.

A lot of Caribbean schools also let you do rotations in the US. You'll find it easier to do electives, both clinical and research, and will also have an easier time getting a residency.

Being a Pakistani medical student, you won't have any pre-med requirement, which is seen as a positive for a lot of people. You save time, and money because of the cheaper costs of living + tuition, and are in and out after five solid years, whether you've done a single elective or not. In the end though, being a foreign grad with an MBBS degree will make it *extremely *difficult to get a residency. You might end up not getting one your first time around, and have to wait an extra year. A friend of ours who graduated from Shifa applied to over a hundred programs, and was lucky enough to get one acceptance, and even that was probably due to his 95 on the USMLE plus the fact that he was a US citizen and knew how to interview well.

All three ways will eventually get you to the same place, but personally, I think it's safe to rank them as such:

1. American medical schools
2. Caribbean medical schools
3. Pakistani medical schools

In my opinion stuff like how much fun you'll have in either place or what it's like to live there is irrelevant in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

man............in the end ur gona be doctor and thats it.......in the beggining i was like oh man oh man i wana get into any medical college in the world......and then i was like oh man oh man now that im in pak let it be here....and then lahore.............and then i was like oh man oh man wut r the bathrooms like.............and probably i would be like oh man i cant find these books anywhere and finally ill be like oh man i wasted my crummy life worrying abt crap and im gona die now....................be happy ur gona be a doctor


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

MastahRiz, wouldn't going to Aga Khan being the same as doing med school from here since AKU is soo renowned and such?


----------



## pakiboi747 (Oct 31, 2007)

thanks guys for all your input. i have a month to make a decision and i hope i make the right one. i might even stay here. im hearing so many things but so far what MastahRiz has said seems to be the truth. good luck to all you guys with whatever you're doing.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

thecalccobra said:


> MastahRiz, wouldn't going to Aga Khan being the same as doing med school from here since AKU is soo renowned and such?


It's known as one of the best medical schools in Asia, and is known very well throughout the rest of the world as well like you'd suspect, but in the end it's still a foreign medical school, and all it will give you is an edge over all of the other foreign graduates. In some very rare instances, you may be selected over an American graduate if your USMLE scores are considerably higher, but this definitely isn't the norm.

A foreign graduate (IMG) isn't usually selected over American graduates. The residency spots that are sort of 'left over' and don't have a matching American graduate, are then thrown down to the IMGs of the world.



pakiboi747 said:


> thanks guys for all your input. i have a month to make a decision and i hope i make the right one. i might even stay here. im hearing so many things but so far what MastahRiz has said seems to be the truth. good luck to all you guys with whatever you're doing.


Good luck to you too.


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

guys then why be a doctor...if its soo hard to get residency in a rich country...ur jus wasting time..learn something else that would be useful..i knw lots of kids who waant to be doctors because their parents want them to be...and unfortunately i m also one of them...#sad


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

People settle for going to medical schools outside of the US because they actually want to be doctors out of their own free will and don't mind how difficult it might be.

It's hard to see that sort of motivation if you're just being told to go be a doctor by someone else.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

kool_goose2 said:


> guys then why be a doctor...if its soo hard to get residency in a rich country...ur jus wasting time..learn something else that would be useful..i knw lots of kids who waant to be doctors because their parents want them to be...and unfortunately i m also one of them...


I think that's a valid point, kool_goose. A lot of people go to med. school and try to become doctors for all the wrong reasons.

But while attaining a medical education in Pakistan is the primary reason everyone chooses to study there, there are other potential benefits. I can't speak on everyone's behalf, but for someone like me who's Pakistani but hasn't ever lived there himself, it offers the opportunity to kind of make up on some of what I've missed out on culturally (like speaking urdu with a little more fluency, traditions, customs) and get to know my distant family better. It might seem like a stupid reason to give up potentially going to an American med. school, but the way I see it, I can become a doctor and fulfill such personal aspirations at the same time in Pakistan, while in the States I might become a better doctor, but by that time when I'm in my late 20s, the thought of going and living in Pakistan for a while would not only lose it's appeal, it wouldn't be feasible or make sense with the responsibilities I would have. For me it's a good chance to kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

smeers gota point or points....

for some one straight outa highschool u get to be a Dr by like 24..........imagine a Dr at 24\25.............

and oh yeah! if u want a residency ull get one! ive seen many do it!!!!!! take it one step at a time!!!
my mom wanted me to be an accountant cuz i cud add well, my dad said do wutever.


----------



## ramzan.nadia (Jan 22, 2008)

MastahRiz said:


> http://medstudentz.com/beyond-med-school/477-can-img-get-surgery-residency-us.html#post5304


yes you can..but itll depends on ur scores !! and ur dedication !! i know two ppl who got surgery residencies..one of em did 1 year residency in family medicine and switched to preliminary surgery(prerequisite for surgery) now if ppl like him in prelim ThEN they ll allow him to enter general surgery BUT chek out his scores..99 and 99 in step1 and 2..
This other senior did research in surgery for 4 years and finally they gave him resideny..his score 96- 97 !!
so if u get below 90 and u are an fmg, chances are really really low to get into surery.so keep up with wih hardwork !!#laugh


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks, but that was a link to another post where we addressed that question, not a question for this thread.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## ramzan.nadia (Jan 22, 2008)

MastahRiz said:


> Thanks, but that was a link to another post where we addressed that question, not a question for this thread.
> 
> Thanks anyway.


oh ok sorry...u can move it there then i dont know how to do it !1 urwelcome.


----------



## Fatima (Dec 26, 2007)

hmm well i would want to go to pakistan because it is cheaper!! and also its easier to get into....med skewls in canada are tough to get into...but nothings impossible...n if u dont get in u can always go for masters.....do phd..or sumthing.....there are alot of optionss....btw i know it is a bit offtopic but i had a question......like i never took physics 12......wut if i go to uni here.....and take physics 100 which i think if equivalant to physics 12.......thenn later on if i decide apply to med skewl in pakistan......will they consider the physics mark from university??


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Fatima said:


> btw i know it is a bit offtopic but i had a question......like i never took physics 12......wut if i go to uni here.....and take physics 100 which i think if equivalant to physics 12.......thenn later on if i decide apply to med skewl in pakistan......will they consider the physics mark from university??



In the past they have accepted a university transcript to make up for a class that you never took in high school but I do not know if there is any published official policy regarding this or not. Your best bet would be to take the class and then try to get an Equivalence Certificate. Check the FAQ for more information regarding admissions.


----------



## Fatima (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Rehan. Or I waz thinking that if i don't go to pakistan this summer...then i can take physics 12 in summer school before uni begins in september.....or i can take it online....the thing is all physics teachers suck in my school!!


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

MasterRiz, I read your post on how you would rather choose the Caribbean over Pakistan. May I ask, why so? Because you went to a Pakistani Medical School as well.

And also, did you do your undergraduate in the U.S before going to Pakistan? I just want to know if fresh out of high school is that much of a down-side to a person going to Pakistan.


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

MastahRiz said:


> Answer to this question is pretty simple. If you can do med school in America, then do it no matter what. That's the best way possible.
> 
> If you can't get in to an American medical school, then going through the Caribbean is in my opinion probably just slightly better than going to a Pakistani medical school. Reason being, that you'll still do pre-med before you get into a Caribbean medical school, and trust me, it matters. People who go from high school to Pakistani medical school like a lot of the people out here, are really pretty unintelligent, nor do they learn anything significantly outside of the medical discipline. Worst of all, they can't deal with stressful situations on their own and rely on their parents for everything.
> 
> ...


someone else posted this question, and I was wondering what the response to it is aswell:


MasterRiz, I read your post on how you would rather choose the Caribbean over Pakistan. May I ask, why so? Because you went to a Pakistani Medical School as well.


And also, did you do your undergraduate in the U.S before going to Pakistan? I just want to know if fresh out of high school is that much of a down-side to a person going to Pakistan.

thanks!


----------

